# Ducks



## LadyCook61 (Apr 28, 2008)

Mallard ducks visit my yard every year.  I enjoy seeing them.


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 28, 2008)

do they make a nest there too ??


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 28, 2008)

larry_stewart said:


> do they make a nest there too ??


 
I think so, because there is a pond on the property.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 28, 2008)

Mmmmm. We had duck the other night. Tastes good, too.


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 28, 2008)

about a month ago, i saw a wild turkey in my yard.  By the time i got the camera, the turkey had disappeared. Im just glad my kids and wife saw it, because i would have thought i was crazy.  I live in a residential area, fenced in yard,  about 1/2 acre.  I didnt think a turkey would be interested in my property unless it was someones pet who got lost or maybe someones dinner that escaped ( and being a vegetarian, knew it was safe on my property :P )


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 28, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Mmmmm. We had duck the other night. Tastes good, too.


you just had to say that , didn't you...  I do not eat ducks.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 28, 2008)

larry_stewart said:


> about a month ago, i saw a wild turkey in my yard. By the time i got the camera, the turkey had disappeared. Im just glad my kids and wife saw it, because i would have thought i was crazy. I live in a residential area, fenced in yard, about 1/2 acre. I didnt think a turkey would be interested in my property unless it was someones pet who got lost or maybe someones dinner that escaped ( and being a vegetarian, knew it was safe on my property :P )


 I've seen wild turkeys too on my property , also have seen ring necked pheasants.  Glad the turkey was safe .


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 28, 2008)

how much property do u have there ?


----------



## pacanis (Apr 28, 2008)

When I used to live in the city there was a school field across from me. Every year there would be a huge puddle formed after the winter melt and spring rains. Every year, there were two Mallards swimming around in their pseudo pond...... pond dried up, off they went. Now I'm in the country and sometimes have that happen in the corner of my yard, but they seem smart enough to know there is a real pond nearby and only stay long enough to rest.
It's always nice to see wildlife.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 28, 2008)

larry_stewart said:


> how much property do u have there ?


We have 8.7 acres, some woods and a brook in the back, a pond in front .


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 28, 2008)

pacanis said:


> When I used to live in the city there was a school field across from me. Every year there would be a huge puddle formed after the winter melt and spring rains. Every year, there were two Mallards swimming around in their pseudo pond...... pond dried up, off they went. Now I'm in the country and sometimes have that happen in the corner of my yard, but they seem smart enough to know there is a real pond nearby and only stay long enough to rest.
> It's always nice to see wildlife.


 I enjoy the wildlife, of all kinds, deer, fox, pheasant, turkey, heron, ducks, chipmunks, raccoons, birds of all kinds, rabbits and of course the squirrels.  There were bears around too, destroyed hubby's beehives, he never replaced them.  Oh, one time a goat wandered in the yard, apparently he got loose from somewhere.


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 28, 2008)

PeppA and I went fishing today.  We saw 9 wee little mallard ducklings.  They were so tiny!  Must have just hatched within the last week or so.  Momma Duck was nowhere to be seen, and we watched them for 30 minutes.  I even saw what appeared to be a bass try and swallow one of them.  Don't know if the bass succeeded or not.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 28, 2008)

Great pictures!

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 28, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Great pictures!
> 
> Barbara


 
thank you Barbara !


----------



## Bilby (Apr 29, 2008)

Yes, the photos are really good LC.


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 29, 2008)

hope that your stunned bird is ok, LC.....we once had a peacock make himself at home in our neighborhood---apparently the cats and dogs decided it was better to leave him alone...he was with us a long time wandering amongst our yards and getting fat


----------



## LT72884 (May 2, 2008)

larry_stewart said:


> about a month ago, i saw a wild turkey in my yard.  By the time i got the camera, the turkey had disappeared. Im just glad my kids and wife saw it, because i would have thought i was crazy.  I live in a residential area, fenced in yard,  about 1/2 acre.  I didnt think a turkey would be interested in my property unless it was someones pet who got lost or maybe someones dinner that escaped ( and being a vegetarian, knew it was safe on my property :P )



OH man this makes me laugh. Reason why:

About 10 years ago when i was 13, my neighborer had her 3 turkeys out in her yard. Well one of them decided it wanted to roost in the tree and just chill for a while. The 4 year old boy next door was running around in his underwear playing out side. He saw the big turkey in the tree and decided he wanted to tease it. he was yellin and waving his arms about trying to get this turkeys attention. Then out of no where this turkey jumps out of the tree and lands on this kid and starts beatin him down with its wings and pecking at him. The kid was ballin his eyes out. he got up to run and the turkey chased him around his yard. OH MAN, funniest dang thing i have seen happen to a kid.


----------



## Barbara L (May 2, 2008)

LT72884 said:


> OH man this makes me laugh. Reason why:
> 
> About 10 years ago when i was 13, my neighborer had her 3 turkeys out in her yard. Well one of them decided it wanted to roost in the tree and just chill for a while. The 4 year old boy next door was running around in his underwear playing out side. He saw the big turkey in the tree and decided he wanted to tease it. he was yellin and waving his arms about trying to get this turkeys attention. Then out of no where this turkey jumps out of the tree and lands on this kid and starts beatin him down with its wings and pecking at him. The kid was ballin his eyes out. he got up to run and the turkey chased him around his yard. OH MAN, funniest dang thing i have seen happen to a kid.


My grandma had a zillion year old turkey (well, he was really old anyway!) that was really mean.  We always carried a big stick out of the house with us whenever we went out!  He would sometimes fly at the door, feet first (picture Chuck Norris here) trying to get us.  We were so glad when that dumb bird finally died.

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl (May 2, 2008)

my grandpa watched someone's flock of turkeys ONE SEASON----it's the worst job that he ever took on...........Turkeys have earned their dumb reputation.........you just didn't even bring up the memory====I still remember him wielding a stick with a whip at the end of it to get them off the fences.....they looked so bored with him......this is thru the eyes of a 6 year old


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 2, 2008)

Mmmmmm, tasty lookin' ducks!


----------



## expatgirl (May 2, 2008)

hahahaha!
  You're right about that!!!


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 2, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Mmmmmm, tasty lookin' ducks!


 
These ducks are not for eating !!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 2, 2008)

What?!?! Ya mean theres a kind ya don't eat?? LOL don't worry haven't been hunting in years and years, the ducks are safe!


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 2, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> What?!?! Ya mean theres a kind ya don't eat?? LOL don't worry haven't been hunting in years and years, the ducks are safe!


 The kind not for eating are the pet ducks , I consider these pets because they come back every year.


----------



## expatgirl (May 3, 2008)

aww,honey, the men are just warting you,, that's why they were created in the first place.........


----------



## Saphellae (May 3, 2008)

Hmmmm.  I have had a sneaking suspicion that we have ducks in our bathroom cupboard every morning.  But it seems that the S.O. can only see them...


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 3, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> aww,honey, the men are just warting you,, that's why they were created in the first place.........



The men or the ducks?


----------



## Jeekinz (May 3, 2008)

When I go to work in the morning, I stop at a light next to a small (really small) pond.  Sometimes the ducks are in there playing around and I get mezmorized by it.  They dunk themselves down in the water, and only their little tails and feet are sticking up.  LOL  I look everyday to get a pic, but it's difficult.


----------



## ironchef (May 4, 2008)

Got duck?


----------



## expatgirl (May 4, 2008)

is that spam???? that's not the way my mom served it or I might have tried it if it was served like that....she tried, though....and we never went hungry


----------



## Barbara L (May 4, 2008)

When I was around 14 years old my uncle brought a duck over for my mom to cook. None of us had ever had duck before and were looking forward to it. My mom cooked it. She gave my sister a leg and me a leg. Little did we know that that was the only meat, to speak of, on that duck!  She, my dad, and my uncle ended up with something like hotdogs that night.

Barbara


----------

